# 2012 before SANDY



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Pictures by randomr8 - Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the massive use of spider webbing in your yard and on your fencing.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

That front yard is great .


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice job!!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I love your jagged fencing. Are you tearing down for Sandy? Poor East Coasters...


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

highbury said:


> I love your jagged fencing. Are you tearing down for Sandy? Poor East Coasters...


All the breakable stuff, yeah. Tonight after we shut down.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh it looks so good! I just love it, your fence, your reaper, your spiderwebs everywhere! You did a fantastic job and your Halloween love is shining through! Sandy may have us all down...but she will not break us!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job! very creeepy!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Excellent haunt!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

That Really looks fantastic! I love this forum!!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

added a few more


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job!!!


----------



## mingle (Aug 29, 2009)

It looks great!! Looks like your hard work paid off


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like you put a lot of work into a very nice looking haunt!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like the fence a lot too. The yard looks great. How was Sandy in your area?


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Lanterns + webbing = Halloween love! Well done!


----------

